
The FCC.gov Website Lets You Upload Malware Using Its Own Public API Key - BuleBule
https://hackernoon.com/the-fcc-gov-website-lets-you-upload-documents-and-host-them-there-bdcd5c1a5b8b
======
BuleBule
I seem to be the first writer to break this story anywhere.

